# henry backhoe info



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a henry backhoe that i got back into shape and used this summer and was told they went out of buisness in the late 60's and were bought out bye A C is this true and does anybody have info or a manual for these?if so please email me as i have painted and restore this the best i could but would lioke to make decals and find out what model it is


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Have you contacted AC to see if there is a corporate connection? I am not familiar with your backhoe but maybe someone else here is.

Andy


----------

